# Mississippi's Miss



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

Mississippi is proud to introduce the new EL of the rabbitry...........

Minnesota Blackberri Ritch!!







Minnesota is a 3 month old black English Lop. Her ears are already 20 and a half inches long! She will be 4 months old on Aug. 2! She is really sweet and cuddly, likes to be on her back and picked up and just held. She also has quite the personality like Sippi! Since she is only 3 months old right now we plan on breeding her in November or December when she is 7 or 8 months old. It will also be after her first show.

Nicknames: Minnie, Mo, Sota (I am sure she will get more!)

Sippi and Minnie plan on having a quiet, warm wedding in August and we will take many photos of their wedding!

Until then enjoy these other pics of Minnie!




Playin in the rabbitry.




Me and Minnie




Laying in her litter box. She actually know how to use it pretty well!




More of her in her box. We had come out to check on them and found her sleeping in it!




Resting after playing.




Playing outside!









Checking out the grooming stand.

More to come of this beautiful Miss later!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty bun!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 22, 2008)

Mississippi sure is a lucky guy to have such a pretty lady to call his own! And I love her name. Minnesota and Mississippi are sure to be a lovely couple and I have no doubt that they'll have darling children between them. I'm thinking perhaps...Montana, Tennessee, and Nevada?

I can't wait to see more of the fabulous long-eared couple!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep those might just be some of thier babies' names! I really like Tennesse and Nevada! I think I will make a poll when that time comes on which names we should use becuse only some state names really work. Glad you are enjoying her! More pics sometime tomorrow!:biggrin2:

Edit: I have decided that their wedding must be BIG!! Flowers and everything! The colors will be light yellow and white! hehe


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 23, 2008)

What a lovely EL! Great pics! Welcome MBR!

(Don't let Yofi find these pics! He'll wanna kick your bootay!)


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 24, 2008)

Aw, what a beautiful girl!

Ash would like me to add that he'd sure love a broken black EL named CAlifornia, Cali for short.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 28, 2008)

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Aw, what a beautiful girl!
> 
> Ash would like me to add that he'd sure love a broken black EL named CAlifornia, Cali for short.


Yeah my sister and I want to name on California and call her Cali for short also. We'll have to see if they get and broken blacks. But I think it runs in Minnie's family so.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 11, 2008)

I will get more pics up of Minnie later today.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are the pics: 




Minnie nose....and a Sippi nose!




Minnie




Minnie and Jacob




Minnie on the floor. She didn't like the tile. If she stepped on her ear she would start sliding and not be able to get up. I kept her on the carpet after that happened.




Minnie




Minnie




Minnie sniffing Jacob




Innocent face.

That's all I have so far. Pics from today and the other day will be up tomorrow!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 22, 2008)

We are working on getting a lot pics added to photobucket from a while ago. So we will update the blogs soon.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 26, 2008)

I am SO not showing this thread to Yofi! I suspect he'd dump Anna like a hot potato and go running off to your place to meet this gorgeous girl! 

She really is beautiful...I've always loved black rabbits, and being a black e-lop simply makes them twice as loveable. :biggrin2: Oh, one small word of warning (since these things always seem to happen at my place first); when I saw this pic it reminded me of an incident that happened with Raph a few months after I got him:
*
BSAR wrote: *


>



I was sitting at my computer in a chair like this one, and at one point pushed away from the desk to get up. Heard shuffling on the floor, looked down, and there was Raph....one long ear pinned under the chair's roller. He didn't seem to be hurt, but was rather indignant that his feet were moving but his head didn't want to go with him.  E-lops and rolling chairs apparently don't mix. Well, at least in my house. :biggrin2:

Hugs n' kisses to Minnie; she's absolutely beautiful! (and I bet she knows it too)


----------



## BSAR (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Bassetluv! Ahh poor Raph! Yeah I bet Yofi would be here as fast as his big bunny feet could carry him!! We will make sure that Minnie doesn't have any accidents with chairs!! haha. I will get the pics up of Minnie soon, we are still working on photobucket. Its hard now with school and homework. But I will promise to get some up of Minnie by Monday!!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a recent photo of Minnie. Its not too recent but its the only one of photobucket that is recent of her. I thought there were more pics but I guess not.




Beautiful girl.

I will get more pics up soon!!

ETA: Ok I uploaded a few more from just over a week ago. Enjoy!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 9, 2008)

I just wanted to post a very cute (not so good though) picture of Minnie before fair. 




Its not that great but I will get some bows in her hair again soon and make them stay better!!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 11, 2008)

BUMP!! Come on! More people should post comments!! Sorry there aren't many pics or stories yet. But still BUMP!!!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

I though I should update this blog and Autumn't since I was also doing Savannah's.

Minnie is getting a lot bigger, she is still very much a baby. My sister and I decided to change her middle name from Minnesota Blackberri to Minnesota Jane. I think it suites her better. She is going to be bred for the first time in Janurary and I can't wait for her babies to come! She went to her first show this past weekend. You can see those photos of her here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41010&forum_id=1

She did pretty good at that show, and I think she liked it, as much as bunnies allow themselves to like shows anyway. We even saw a teensy black english lop baby there and it was the smallest I have ever seen in real life. My sister said it was probably only like eight weeks old, it was so cute! Made me want baby englishes even more!

Well enough chit chat, here are some pics of Minnie!
















I just noticed she doesn't have a lot of new pics either. I will have to take some today and find some others floating around on my computer! I will add more pics of her soon!


----------

